# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  क्यों नहीं मिल सकता सचिन को भारत रत्न ?

## miss.dabangg

*टीम इंडिया के वर्ल्डकप चैंपियन बनने के बाद सचिन तेंदुलकर को देश का  सर्वोच्च नागरिक सम्मान ‘भारत रत्न’ प्रदान करने की मांग भले ही जोर पकड़ती  जा रही हो, लेकिन संबंधित मानदंड फिलहाल इस राह में बाधा बन रहे हैं।  जानकारों के मुताबिक, मास्टर ब्लास्टर को ‘भारत रत्न’ से नवाजने के लिए इन  मानदंडों का दायरा बढ़ाने की जरूरत होगी।
 	‘भारत रत्न’ सम्मान वर्ष 1954 से प्रदान किया जा रहा है। अब तक 41  हस्तियों को इससे नवाजा जा चुका है, लेकिन खेल जगत के किसी भी व्यक्ति को  अब तक यह सम्मान नहीं मिला है। संविधानविद् सुभाष कश्यप के मुताबिक, सचिन  फिलहाल इस सम्मान की शर्तों को पूरा नहीं करते और उन्हें यह सम्मान दिए  जाने के लिए नियमों में बदलाव करना पड़ेगा। मौजूदा मानदंड के अनुसार, यह  सम्मान कला, साहित्य, विज्ञान और समाजसेवा के क्षेत्र में असाधारण योगदान  के लिए प्रदान किया जाता है। खेल का क्षेत्र इसके दायरे में नहीं है।  :banana:  :argue: :drink::confused:
*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*message  का जवाब देने का ऑप्शन ही नहीं दिख रहा आज फोरम पर.. वैसे आज तो सूत्रों की बारिश कर रहे हो..*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

दोस्तों अवार्ड (सम्मान ) कभी मांग कर नहीं लिया जाता

----------


## miss.dabangg

*दोस्तों सूत्र पसंद आया तों रेपुटेसन पॉइंट जरुर दें !!!!*

----------


## munmun babita

क्यों नहीं मिल सकता सचिन को भारत रत्न ? मूल लेख खबर इण्डिया से.
http://khabarindiya.com/index.php/ar...o_bharat_ratna

----------


## munmun babita

मेने इन सब लेखक का नाम क्या बोल दिया की मुझे लगातार नेगेटिव मिलने लगे अच्छा हे आज पता चला दबंग जी तो नेगेटिव देने मैं और दिलवाने मैं बहुत ही समजदार हे

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

सचिन को मिलना चाहिए भारत रत्न 
नियम को बदलना चाहिए

----------


## draculla

> सचिन को मिलना चाहिए भारत रत्न 
> नियम को बदलना चाहिए


नियम में हाल ही में बदलाव किये गए हैं..खेल मंत्रालय ने खेल को भारत रत्न में शामिल करने का प्रस्ताव गृह मंत्रालय भेज दिया है.
जल्द ही हम सचिन को शायद २०१२ में भारत रत्न पाता हुआ देखेंगें.

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

ये तो बहुत ही अच्छा होगा .............

----------


## navinc4u

*




 Originally Posted by miss.dabangg


टीम इंडिया के वर्ल्डकप चैंपियन बनने के बाद सचिन तेंदुलकर को देश का  सर्वोच्च नागरिक सम्मान ‘भारत रत्न’ प्रदान करने की मांग भले ही जोर पकड़ती  जा रही हो, लेकिन संबंधित मानदंड फिलहाल इस राह में बाधा बन रहे हैं।  जानकारों के मुताबिक, मास्टर ब्लास्टर को ‘भारत रत्न’ से नवाजने के लिए इन  मानदंडों का दायरा बढ़ाने की जरूरत होगी।
 	‘भारत रत्न’ सम्मान वर्ष 1954 से प्रदान किया जा रहा है। अब तक 41  हस्तियों को इससे नवाजा जा चुका है, लेकिन खेल जगत के किसी भी व्यक्ति को  अब तक यह सम्मान नहीं मिला है। संविधानविद् सुभाष कश्यप के मुताबिक, सचिन  फिलहाल इस सम्मान की शर्तों को पूरा नहीं करते और उन्हें यह सम्मान दिए  जाने के लिए नियमों में बदलाव करना पड़ेगा। मौजूदा मानदंड के अनुसार, यह  सम्मान कला, साहित्य, विज्ञान और समाजसेवा के क्षेत्र में असाधारण योगदान  के लिए प्रदान किया जाता है। खेल का क्षेत्र इसके दायरे में नहीं है।  :banana:  :argue: :drink::confused:



देखिये मै एक चीज का तो समर्थक हूँ की खेल के छेत्र में भी भारत रत्न देना चाहिए लेकिन सचिन को भारत रत्न देने का घोर विरोधी हूँ 
देश में सचिन से महान बहुत सारी खेल हस्तियाँ रही जिन्होंने केवल १२ देशो में खेले जाने बाले अंग्रेजो के खेल ( में इसे गुलाम मानसिकता का खेल बोलता हूं) को वर्षो तक खेल कर कुछ रिकॉर्ड बनाये और महान बन गए या बना दिए गए / आप उन १२ देशो में एक मैच बता दीजिये जिस में विदेशी धरती पर जा कर सचिन ने अपने बूते पर मैच जिताया हो हाँ रिकॉर्ड बनाया वो अलग बात 
दूसरी बात सचिन देश के लिए तो खेलते नहीं बल्की पैसे के लिए खेलते है और अरबपति है 
अब में दूसरे महान खिलाडीयों के बात करता हूं
सबसे महान खिलाड़ी अब तक देश में हुए है मेजर ध्यानचंद जिन्होंने सिर्फ देश लिए खेला और ८ बार स्वर्ण पदक जीता फिर भी सामान्य जीवन जिया और खेल के बदौलत कोई सम्पति नहीं बनाई .तम असुबिधाओ के बाबजूद १५८ देशो में खेले जाने बने खेल में बादशाहत कायम की 
विश्वनाथन आनंद शतरंज के विश्वचैम्पियन अपने बूते पर है १०० से ज्यादा देशो के खेले जाने वाले खेल में 
मिल्खा सिंह को कौन भूल सकता है जो नंगे पैर दौड़ाने के बाबजूद उड़न सिख कहलाये 
इन महान खिलाडियों को छोड कर पैसे और रिकॉर्ड के लिए खेलनेवाले सचिन को भारतरत्न देना इन सब के साथ अन्याय नहीं होगा क्या*

----------


## Kamal Ji

दोस्तों मैं आप सब से खुले मन से सहमत हूँ मेजर ध्यान चंद जी , 
सचिन से बहुत आगे हैं ( मेरी पूर्व की भी पोस्ट्स इसी सूत्र की है देखें).
 मैं ही इसी सूत्र में सब का ध्यान मेजर साहब की ओर ले कर गया था.
मैंने इस बात का जवाब दिया था की सचिन धन के पीछे भागता है,
 इस बात को मैंने नकारा था न की मेजर साहब के लिए.

अब किसी को माता लक्ष्मी की असीम कृपा , उनकी दरिया दिली,
 सचिन के पूर्व जन्म के संचित फल सब मिल कर सचिन को धन कुबेर बना दें,
 ब्रांड अम्बेसडर बना दें, 
तो कौन धन को दोनों हाथों से बटोरना ना चाहेगा?
उसने अपनी ताउम्र में कोई ऐसा कार्य किया हो,
 जो उसे न करके धन के कारण वह कार्य किया हो तो तब मानेंगे उसमे धन लोलुपता है.
ऐसे किसी के मात्र कह देने से से तो सिद्ध नही हो जाता जी.

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> दोस्तों मैं आप सब से खुले मन से सहमत हूँ मेजर ध्यान चंद जी , 
> सचिन से बहुत आगे हैं ( मेरी पूर्व की भी पोस्ट्स इसी सूत्र की है देखें).
>  मैं ही इसी सूत्र में सब का ध्यान मेजर साहब की ओर ले कर गया था.
> मैंने इस बात का जवाब दिया था की सचिन धन के पीछे भागता है,
>  इस बात को मैंने नकारा था न की मेजर साहब के लिए.
> 
> अब किसी को माता लक्ष्मी की असीम कृपा , उनकी दरिया दिली,
>  सचिन के पूर्व जन्म के संचित फल सब मिल कर सचिन को धन कुबेर बना दें,
>  ब्रांड अम्बेसडर बना दें, 
> ...


जनाब अब जब सचिन को भारत रत्न मिलने ही वाला है तो मेरे विचार से  उसे किसी उत्पाद /कंपनी का प्रचार/विज्ञापन नहीं करना चाहियें <<<<<<
हमारा भारत रत्न किसी जूते/चप्पल का प्रचार करे ये उपयुक्त नहीं रहेगा जनाब <<<<<<

----------


## logical indian

जी हाँ जनाब मेजर साब तो हकदार है ही जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>> उनके खेल को देखकर ही मेंने होकी खेलना सीखा था जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## pkj21

mai aapki baat se purntya sahmat hoo. bharat ratan ko advertise mai bhag nahi lena chahiye

----------


## pkj21

ध्यानचंद जी खेल खेत्र में सबसे पहली दावेदारी रखते है,

----------


## pkj21

kursi aage rakhne se kya hoga

----------


## pkj21

ye to koi nahi janta

----------


## pkj21

aaiye kuchh baat bharat ratan ki ho jaye

----------


## pkj21

milna teek hai ya nahi ye batae

----------


## logical indian

> haha khud ki kursi har jagah aage rakhni h ....


हो हो हो जनाब <<<<< अब आपको हम क्या कहे जनाब <<<<:250:<<<

----------


## pkj21

अच्छा है मित्र, यह बढ़िया रहा

----------

